# Mechanix gloves for MTB?



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Have been thinking about these..has anyone tried them for MTB riding?










Mechanix Wear The Original Covert Glove TWO PACK SALE


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Yes, I've had several pairs over the years and they work well. The don't have a terry cloth wipe and do have a velcro strap. I can live without the wipe but prefer gloves sans velcro.


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I use hand up gloves, mechanics gloves are too hot in Florida in the summer.


----------



## taprackbang (Jun 5, 2014)

Pretty cool..never seen them before.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Yup , come in XXL for USA riders sized hands. Not skinny Euro race sized. Available at your big box store.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I've been using one version or other of those things for ages.
IMO, the vast majority of dedicated riding gloves are overpriced and underbuilt.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Too heavy duty for me. I've been using the same pair of Troy Lee gloves for 3 years now and they are finally starting to fail me. Not sure what I'll get next but it won't be Mechanix. But if they work for you....great. It's definitely a less expensive option and they look good.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

From my use of Mechanix:
- velcro doesn't last long
- if you live in a hot/humid country, it's uncomfortable

I like these and this is what I'm using so far. Their pretty 'cool' for a hot/humid tropical weather.


----------



## LibertyDeath76 (Jun 3, 2016)

Entirely too thick/ don't breathe well enough for Tucson summers. If it was chilly I would use them. The touch screen sensitive finger tips are a joke. 

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Mechanix gloves are pretty good but not as nice as the bike specific ones I can usually find on sale for $10-15.


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

I recall reading somewhere that (like bikes), most form-fitting gloves (including the Mechanix brand, and most bike-branded gloves) come from 1 of a handful of factories in the Far East. I've found some Craftsman gloves that are VERY similar to a pair of Specialized MTB gloves. They were on clearance for $6, and alleviated a few of the hot spots that I experienced with my Fox Dirtpaws.


----------



## blkqi (Oct 15, 2015)

Lots of folks use these. Fits like a cycling specific glove. Durable and cheap.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I haven't used them for riding but I've been using various models of Mechanix gloves since 1999. Assuming you choose a model where the material on the index finger won't interfere with brake use they should work fine. 

I wear Fox Dirt Paw gloves on all my rides and they breath about the same as the lighter Mechanix gloves or even worse.


----------



## Soihtu (Oct 16, 2015)

Fit on the mechanix is great. I have ride with them for the last 5 years. I have used Vent version in the hot weather, but they don't last. Not impressed with the quality and for this season I have moved away from Mechanix.


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

After going through about a pair (sometimes two), every year of "mountain biking gloves," I switched to Mechanix and haven't had an issues. Still using the pair I bought 3 years ago.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jonshonda (Apr 21, 2011)

Mechanix Vent Gloves XXL for my big mits...works great and I have VERY sweaty hands.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

I use Mechanix Mpact gloves for cooler weather and DH. The gloves are designed for impact guns and stuff, and the fit is good. They also come in all sorts of cool colours! I got them @ my NAPA store a few years back, still going strong! 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I use Firm Grips gloves from home Depot, $10. My $30 Fox gloves weren't padded as well as the Firm Grips and their construction was far inferior. The Fox gloves were only a few months old and I had to reinforce the strap with stitches as it started to separate from the glove. The Velcro kept ungluing from the rubber strap as well. I almost want to tape them on like a boxer!


----------



## armii (Jan 9, 2016)

I have two pair of these.. The Merican - Stars n Bars USA ? Handup Gloves

have not even opened the second pair as the first pair is still in good shape after twice as long as my 100% pair lasted.

They seemed a bit strange when I first started wearing them, seeing as they have no velcro, but once I got use to just pull on, I like them.


----------



## pdxmark (Aug 7, 2013)

I have almost every automotive type glove from Mechanix, because they are cheap in my area. Even have the ones with Kevlar knuckles for when knuckle busting looks like a requirement.

The ones pictured above are easily modifiable with a microfiber or terry-cloth wipe to the back of the thumb and index knuckle area. The velcro on the ones pictured above suck, but I cut them off anyways since the size fits like a glove!


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

J.B. Weld said:


> Mechanix gloves are pretty good but not as nice as the bike specific ones I can usually find on sale for $10-15.


This also.

I have a couple pairs of Mechanix gloves for working on cars/bikes and random dirty work around the house. Even the slip one ones are fairly thick and fit looser than my MTB specific gloves.

I buy all my MTB gloves on sale for 10-15 bucks on sale from online shops. My current pair is from 661 for under 10 bucks on sale from Jenson.

I also like gloves with no velcro. I find that the velcro snags on everything. Ruined a couple nice jerseys from the velcro snagging and pulling the threads out.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I only wear mine on a bike for commuting


----------



## NoLungs! (May 20, 2016)

I have a pair without Velcro that I've been using all spring, they are a little heavier than MTB gloves which I like, since down here In the SW one of the most likely things your hands will come in contact with it cactus!


----------



## drog (Sep 18, 2005)

I second the vent style. Works well in CO heat


----------



## tenjintuned (Apr 11, 2016)

if you guys live in a hot environment... i suggest wearing weight lifting fingerless gloves.. I feel like they are perfect + they are super cheap!!!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I like use them in the winter milder months, very durable.


----------



## Chuck$ter (Jun 17, 2016)

I use these from Harbor Freight.. They can be had for $3.99 on sale. I modify them a bit to make them perfect..

First, I slice the velcro tab off it. then slice the off the threads holding the plastic hook part of the velcro to the glove.. The velcro sucks and the hook part destroys my Jersey material if it contacts it..

Then I slice the fingers off just before the threads on the leather seam.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

TraxFactory said:


> I like use them in the winter milder months, very durable.


Same here


----------



## mattyice (Dec 31, 2015)

switch up between the fast fits and the classics, they both work well. The classics are a little hot in the summer in New England.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cecald (Feb 17, 2010)

mattyice said:


> switch up between the fast fits and the classics, they both work well. The classics are a little hot in the summer in New England.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Fast fits year round here. All the MTB specific gloves I've used start to detonate after a ride or 3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

cecald said:


> Fast fits year round here. All the MTB specific gloves I've used start to detonate after a ride or 3


Weird, I've tried several (mtb specific) brands and aside from the velcro they've all held up great. The Royals I'm using now have been through the washing machine dozens of times and still look nearly new.


----------



## Hudnut (Apr 12, 2005)

Came across these at the store today. I think they would be perfect for summer riding.
Automotive > Specialty Vent | Mechanix Wear


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

I've used mechanics gloves for both MX and MTBing. They usually work fine, and cost less than branded moto gloves.


----------

